# Las Vegas/Grand Canyon over Memorial Day week?



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

Is this a good time to go to Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon? Also, which resort is best with kids? I can trade via II and RCI.


----------



## presley (Aug 11, 2015)

It will be good, but can be hot. It won't be as hot as it is in August, though, and I did okay with that. It's a dry heat and doesn't feel as hot as humid areas do.

I've only stayed at 2 timeshares in Vegas. HGVC Flamingo and HGVC on the boulevard. I wouldn't recommend Flamingo. I just posted a review and you'll see why I don't recommend it especially for kids. The other one was pretty nice. 

A couple I'd avoid because of reviews I've read: Marriott (had prostitutes coming and going all night in a trip report) and Shell (had streetwalkers in front of it in a trip report). Since you plan on doing day trips, like I did, don't bother with staying on the strip. The traffic and coming and going can get really bad sometimes. If your kids are young, you'll probably want to avoid all the nudity on the strip anyway.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 11, 2015)

presley said:


> It will be good, but can be hot. It won't be as hot as it is in August, though, and I did okay with that. It's a dry heat and doesn't feel as hot as humid areas do.
> 
> I've only stayed at 2 timeshares in Vegas. HGVC Flamingo and HGVC on the boulevard. I wouldn't recommend Flamingo. I just posted a review and you'll see why I don't recommend it especially for kids. The other one was pretty nice.
> 
> A couple I'd avoid because of reviews I've read: Marriott (had prostitutes coming and going all night in a trip report) and Shell (had streetwalkers in front of it in a trip report). Since you plan on doing day trips, like I did, don't bother with staying on the strip. The traffic and coming and going can get really bad sometimes. If your kids are young, you'll probably want to avoid all the nudity on the strip anyway.



Grand Canyon is actually perfect in late May, in the high 70s.  Vegas averages around 90 in late May, which really doesn't feel bad.  It's a dry heat


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Grand Canyon is actually perfect in late May, in the high 70s.  Vegas averages around 90 in late May, which really doesn't feel bad.  It's a dry heat



We're from FL, so heat doesn't deter us High 70's is borderline jacket weather:rofl:


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

presley said:


> It will be good, but can be hot. It won't be as hot as it is in August, though, and I did okay with that. It's a dry heat and doesn't feel as hot as humid areas do.
> 
> I've only stayed at 2 timeshares in Vegas. HGVC Flamingo and HGVC on the boulevard. I wouldn't recommend Flamingo. I just posted a review and you'll see why I don't recommend it especially for kids. The other one was pretty nice.
> 
> A couple I'd avoid because of reviews I've read: *Marriott (had prostitutes coming and going all night in a trip report) and Shell (had streetwalkers in front of it in a trip report)*. Since you plan on doing day trips, like I did, don't bother with staying on the strip. The traffic and coming and going can get really bad sometimes. If your kids are young, you'll probably want to avoid all the nudity on the strip anyway.


 
The nice Marriott timeshare had prostitutes coming and going?? Holy cow, glad I asked because that probably would have been my first choice. I don't care exactly where we stay with relation to the strip as we will mainly be doing daytrips, but I want something family-friendly so I feel OK taking my kids to the pools and stuff. I'm sure we will take them around the strip to see the different hotels one day, but we definitely don't need to stay on the strip.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> The nice Marriott timeshare had prostitutes coming and going?? Holy cow, glad I asked because that probably would have been my first choice. I don't care exactly where we stay with relation to the strip as we will mainly be doing daytrips, but I want something family-friendly so I feel OK taking my kids to the pools and stuff. I'm sure we will take them around the strip to see the different hotels one day, but we definitely don't need to stay on the strip.



We've stayed at the Marriott Grand Chateau twice.  If there were prostitutes coming and going, we didn't notice them.  Or maybe they were just nicely dressed, and well behaved.   I'd stay there again.  Loved the location, if you want to be on, or near, the strip.  My kids are older, so really no issue.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2015)

Memorial Day week should be very nice there. Maybe a little hot, but everything is air conditioned, so it's just between buildings and car. If you go up to Mt. Charleston or down to Grand Canyon, it will be much cooler. For family, I'd suggest staying at Tahiti Village. Lazy river and all that. It's a bit away from the Strip and all it's craziness, but close enough that you can get there easily. Grandview would be another possibility. As to reports of prostitution, I'm not sure how much credibility I'd put to those, because prostitution is not legal in Clark County. Not that it doesn't happen, but should not be openly 'advertised'.

There is a lot for families to do any time.

Jim


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Memorial Day week should be very nice there. Maybe a little hot, but everything is air conditioned, so it's just between buildings and car. If you go up to Mt. Charleston or down to Grand Canyon, it will be much cooler. For family, I'd suggest staying at Tahiti Village. Lazy river and all that. It's a bit away from the Strip and all it's craziness, but close enough that you can get there easily. Grandview would be another possibility. As to reports of prostitution, I'm not sure how much credibility I'd put to those, because prostitution is not legal in Clark County. Not that it doesn't happen, but should not be openly 'advertised'.
> 
> There is a lot for families to do any time.
> 
> Jim



I saw Tahiti Village when we were looking through the timeshare books, but I wasn't sure if it was nice or not. Sounds like it's worth a look. We love lazy rivers 

Not sure where Mt. Charleston is so I'll look that up. We want to do Grand Canyon and Hoover Dam for sure, and also the Red Rock Canyon place sounds awesome and not very far away. Of course we'll also take the kids to any kid-friendly stuff on the strip, and we might book a show or 2 if they are early enough (and kid-friendly). My husband expressed hesitation to go there over a holiday week, but I didn't think that Memorial Day would be too bad as far as holidays go.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 11, 2015)

Vegas can be busy any time you go, its built for crowds.  We went in early December once and it was packed with cowboys there to see the rodeo finals and fight fans.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## tompalm (Aug 11, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> My husband expressed hesitation to go there over a holiday week, but I didn't think that Memorial Day would be too bad as far as holidays go.



The weekends in Vegas are way more busy than weekdays. If you can plan your Grand Canyon trip over the weekend, that would be best. Also avoid driving to Vegas on Friday night and away from Vegas on Sunday afternoon or night. It takes about five hours to get to Grand Canyon and there is lots to do for kids, so plan to spend a few nights there. Staying right outside the south gate at one of the hotels with free breakfast like the Holiday Inn might work best for the kids, unless they like camping or staying in cabins. 

I agree staying away from the strip might work best at the timeshares mentioned above.  Also, consider a few good shows for families, like Terry Fator or others.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

tompalm said:


> The weekends in Vegas are way more busy than weekdays. If you can plan your Grand Canyon trip over the weekend, that would be best. Also avoid driving to Vegas on Friday night and away from Vegas on Sunday afternoon or night. It takes about five hours to get to Grand Canyon and there is lots to do for kids, so plan to spend a few nights there. Staying right outside the south gate at one of the hotels with free breakfast like the Holiday Inn might work best for the kids, unless they like camping or staying in cabins.
> 
> I agree staying away from the strip might work best at the timeshares mentioned above.  Also, consider a few good shows for families, like Terry Fator or others.



My husband mentioned doing a bus/helicopter tour of the Grand Canyon. A five hour drive probably won't work for us. 

We were thinking maybe Cirque de Soleil for shows?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 11, 2015)

presley said:


> It will be good, but can be hot. It won't be as hot as it is in August, though, and I did okay with that. It's a dry heat and doesn't feel as hot as humid areas do.
> 
> I've only stayed at 2 timeshares in Vegas. HGVC Flamingo and HGVC on the boulevard. I wouldn't recommend Flamingo. I just posted a review and you'll see why I don't recommend it especially for kids. The other one was pretty nice.
> 
> A couple I'd avoid because of reviews I've read: Marriott (had prostitutes coming and going all night in a trip report) and Shell (had streetwalkers in front of it in a trip report). Since you plan on doing day trips, like I did, don't bother with staying on the strip. The traffic and coming and going can get really bad sometimes. If your kids are young, you'll probably want to avoid all the nudity on the strip anyway.



Prostitutes coming and going is a feature of resort guests ordering call girls, and I think you will find that wherever you stay.  They mind their own business, they just want to get in, make their money and get out.  The soliciting prostitutes hang out at casino bars, because that's where the action is for them.

As far as street hookers, some resorts are definitely worse than others.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 11, 2015)

Mac King, a magician does a great afternoon show and loves children (forgot how old yours are). I liked it too, and I'm not a child.

If your family likes drumming and rhythm they might like Blue Man Group. More fun, at least for me, was Recycled Percussion. Everybody gets to choose a pot or pan and a drumstick from a big chest on their way in, and you are encouraged to play along with the show. I loved it, and so did everybody else. Plus, they are not very expensive, there are many deals on their tickets.

Cirque, on the other hand, is none of the above, at least for me. 

Fern



FLDVCFamily said:


> My husband mentioned doing a bus/helicopter tour of the Grand Canyon. A five hour drive probably won't work for us.
> 
> We were thinking maybe Cirque de Soleil for shows?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We were thinking maybe Cirque de Soleil for shows?



We are huge Cirque fans, ever since we saw the traveling show Alegria.  My younger dd was 4 when we saw that show and she fell in love.  We saw every traveling show for years, have seen three of the Las Vegas shows (Mystere, O and Love) and La Nouba in Orlando.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 11, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We are huge Cirque fans, ever since we saw the traveling show Alegria.  My younger dd was 4 when we saw that show and she fell in love.  We saw every traveling show for years, have seen three of the Las Vegas shows (Mystere, O and Love) and La Nouba in Orlando.



I agree.  Cirque isn't wildly popular for no reason.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> My husband mentioned doing a bus/helicopter tour of the Grand Canyon. A five hour drive probably won't work for us.
> 
> We were thinking maybe Cirque de Soleil for shows?



There are fixed-wing airplane tours of the Grand Canyon from Las Vegas. Shorter time frame than a bus, less expensive than helicopter. They still aren't cheap, but you'll only need to do it once.

Cirque shows are unique and over-the-top, but they are not cheap. Figure $100 per seat.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2015)

You can get lower priced tickets for Cirque show, especially some of the older ones like Mystere (which is my favorite one in Las Vegas).  If you sign up online for the free Cirque Club they often offer discounts.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 12, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> There are fixed-wing airplane tours of the Grand Canyon from Las Vegas. Shorter time frame than a bus, less expensive than helicopter. They still aren't cheap, but you'll only need to do it once.
> 
> Cirque shows are unique and over-the-top, but they are not cheap. Figure $100 per seat.



Concur that the fix wing airplane ride in a twin engine Cessena is the way to go if flying because a helicopter will be very expensive and take a lot longer. They don't allow low level flights any longer over the Grand Canyon, so you will not see as much. For five people, your money can be better spent on other trips like driving to Zion Natioal Park that is three hours each way. If that is too far, drive to Valley of Fire State Park about one hour north, exit the east gate and drive home down Lake Mead. Also see Red Rock and a few other places already mentioned in this post. Spend the Grand Canyon Airplane money on a boat ride, rafting or seeing shows.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 12, 2015)

Is there a better way to see the grand canyon than staying in Vegas then? We are coming from FL, would be coming for a week, and really don't know the area well. We also have 2 young kids ages 9 and 6 so we weren't sure that the grand canyon was enough to fill a week even if we could find a trade closer.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 12, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Is there a better way to see the grand canyon than staying in Vegas then? We are coming from FL, would be coming for a week, and really don't know the area well. We also have 2 young kids ages 9 and 6 so we weren't sure that the grand canyon was enough to fill a week even if we could find a trade closer.



Flagstaff is a great place to stay, and closer to GC.  It is also 40(?) minutes from breathtaking Sedona and many other highly regarded natural locations.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Flagstaff is a great place to stay, and closer to GC.  It is also 40(?) minutes from breathtaking Sedona and many other highly regarded natural locations.



If your intent is to see the Grand Canyon, then I agree with would be a better spot to stay.

Or you could even stay in Sedona.  That would be a longer drive to the Grand Canyon, but closer than Las Vegas.

We took a trip a couple of years ago where we based ourselves in Sedona, then took a couple of nights and stayed in the Grand Canyon.  Well worth it.


----------



## presley (Aug 12, 2015)

Another option since you may want 2 different locations in the week (Vegas and a closer to Grand Canyon) would be to do a direct trade with a points owner who owns in a system that has both locations. You own DVC, which is the most coveted exchange for most people. You could book a DVC for them and they could book as many days in each location that you want. Comparison wise, they will come out ahead, as you pay higher MFs than most other timeshare owners, but you'll save on the exchange fee and you'd have the benefit of being able to split up your time. 

If you decide to do that, make sure you research all the resorts thoroughly before doing the trade. You'll want to make sure you aren't doing a tremendous trade down.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 12, 2015)

presley said:


> It will be good, but can be hot. It won't be as hot as it is in August, though, and I did okay with that. It's a dry heat and doesn't feel as hot as humid areas do.
> 
> I've only stayed at 2 timeshares in Vegas. HGVC Flamingo and HGVC on the boulevard. I wouldn't recommend Flamingo. I just posted a review and you'll see why I don't recommend it especially for kids. The other one was pretty nice.
> 
> A couple I'd avoid because of reviews I've read: Marriott (had prostitutes coming and going all night in a trip report) and Shell (had streetwalkers in front of it in a trip report). Since you plan on doing day trips, like I did, don't bother with staying on the strip. The traffic and coming and going can get really bad sometimes. If your kids are young, you'll probably want to avoid all the nudity on the strip anyway.



The Marriott Grand Chateau? Where did you read this? I've never read anything like this and I've never seen it myself.

Can you site the source of the negative/hooker trip review please.

BTW, prostitution within Clark County is illegal.  Prostitution is legal over the hump in Pahrump. And dressing trashy, like a prostitute, is common evening wear on the Strip and at the clubs.


----------



## presley (Aug 12, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> Can you site the source of the negative/hooker trip review please.



It was a report by Chriskre, but I don't remember if it was in the forums or in the reviews or even if it was on this site. You can message her and ask her for a link.

Legality doesn't matter. Prostitution is illegal in San Diego, but I could show you several places that are well known for prostitution, although I prefer to avoid those areas.


----------



## deemarket (Aug 12, 2015)

As said already, if your priority in the Grand Canyon, then staying in Sedona (2 1/2 hours drive) or Flagstaff ( 1 3/4 hrs) would be a better fit.  You would fly into Phoenix and drive to Sedona(120 miles 2/1/4 hrs) or Flagstaff (147 miles 2/12 hrs).  You will find plenty to do in and around Sedona and Flagstaff.  With II there are 9 resorts in Sedona but none in Flagstaff (might be a Wyndham).  Others will have to comment on RCI because I don't use them.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 12, 2015)

presley said:


> It was a report by Chriskre, but I don't remember if it was in the forums or in the reviews or even if it was on this site. You can message her and ask her for a link.



Here is part of what Chriske wrote in the review:

"

There were many rooms with rowdy parties going on.

We met a few bachelor parties at the pool with 8 plus in a room.

Lots of prostitutes in and out of the hotel at all hours day or night.

I guess this is the norm for Vegas and nobody seemed phased.

We saw a few families with small children.

I'm not sure this resort is suitable for traveling with small children given the party atmosphere.

Maybe an off strip location would have been better.

I'd go back to this resort but probably not during a holiday weekend.

It was fine during the week but once the party weekend started it was just too crowded to really enjoy.

"

Apparently not happy with the party weekend: all those LA people 


Like I said, probably just girls dressed for all the clubs in the casino/hotels in the area, and there are a lot of clubs.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 12, 2015)

How about a Black Canyon river rafting drip down the Colorado River, between Boulder/Hoover dam and Willow Beach.

http://blackcanyonadventures.com/raft-tours/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmUY0j3nxgo


And don't forget a tour of the dam, including down and inside the dam.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn7Xuru2Uxg


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 12, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> BTW, prostitution within Clark County is illegal.  Prostitution is legal over the hump in Pahrump. And dressing trashy, like a prostitute, is common evening wear on the Strip and at the clubs.



Being illegal makes no difference at all. Prostitution is alive and well in Las Vegas. I personally have been propositioned several times while playing the slots at Caesars Palace, the Flamingo, O'Sheas, and Paris. This is probably because I tend to sit by myself as I don't like playing next to anybody. I always point to my wife who is playing elsewhere in the casino and tell them that I need to go ask my wife. I also tell them "do you see that lady over there, she is my wife and if she sees you, you will be dead. That always sends them running. Without exception, the hookers were always very attractive and well dressed.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 12, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> Being illegal makes no difference at all. Prostitution is alive and well in Las Vegas. I personally have been propositioned several times while playing the slots at Caesars Palace, the Flamingo, O'Sheas, and Paris. This is probably because I tend to sit by myself as I don't like playing next to anybody. I always point to my wife who is playing elsewhere in the casino and tell them that I need to go ask my wife. I also tell them "do you see that lady over there, she is my wife and if she sees you, you will be dead. That always sends them running. Without exception, the hookers were always very attractive and well dressed.


To state that "Being illegal makes no difference at all", is a naive come-back.

I never stated that prostitution isn't available or "alive and well in Las Vegas", I'm not that naive. BTW I see more street hookers in Waikiki than I do in Vegas, where-as we probably have more that work the casino's.  

When you tell the hooker that you have to ask your wife, do they ever ask you if you want a 3-way?


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 12, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> To state that "Being illegal makes no difference at all", is a naive come-back.
> 
> I never stated that prostitution isn't available or "alive and well in Las Vegas", I'm not that naive. BTW I see more street hookers in Waikiki than I do in Vegas, where-as we probably have more that work the casino's.
> 
> When you tell the hooker that you have to ask your wife, do they ever ask you if you want a 3-way?



Of course I don't ask about a 3-way. We are not that depraved. I am just fooling with them.

I have never seen any hookers in Waikiki and we have been there and walked all over.

What is naïve is to state that prostitution is illegal in Clark county implying that because of that it doesn't exist.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 12, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> Of course I don't ask about a 3-way. We are not that depraved. I am just fooling with them.
> 
> I have never seen any hookers in Waikiki and we have been there and walked all over.
> 
> What is naïve is to state that prostitution is illegal in Clark county implying that because of that it doesn't exist.



Not you, the hooker lol


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 12, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Not you, the hooker lol



My bad, I read that wrong. Actually they just get up and depart rather quickly.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 13, 2015)

So be honest with me...is it a really, really lousy idea to take little kids to Las Vegas? From this thread I'm starting to think so. The one time DH and I went to Vegas was before we had kids, and I admit that I remember thinking that I couldn't believe that anyone would bring kids there lol. Wanting to do things like Hoover Dam and other tourist attractions, we thought Vegas was really centrally located and had great timeshare trade options though...maybe I just need to rethink this and consider Flagstaff or Sedona though I'd prefer not to explain to my 6 year-old what a hooker is:rofl:


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> So be honest with me...is it a really, really lousy idea to take little kids to Las Vegas? From this thread I'm starting to think so. The one time DH and I went to Vegas was before we had kids, and I admit that I remember thinking that I couldn't believe that anyone would bring kids there lol. Wanting to do things like Hoover Dam and other tourist attractions, we thought Vegas was really centrally located and had great timeshare trade options though...maybe I just need to rethink this and consider Flagstaff or Sedona though I'd prefer not to explain to my 6 year-old what a hooker is:rofl:



There are great places in Las Vegas to take kids. The Tiger exhibit, The fountain at Bellagio, the Leid Children's Museum, the old Mormon Fort where LV started, there are shows that are appropriate, just not all of them. You may have to tell the kids that It's someplace that some adults go to play adult games. Elaboration isn't necessary. There is hiking, and hanging out by the pool. But there are places young kids just wouldn't understand. Kids today are pretty savvy. They watch TV, and can figure out what's 'for kids', and what isn't.

I wouldn't take kids there expecting some analog of Disneyland. You and they would be disappointed. But I wouldn't NOT take them to Vegas because they might see something they don't understand.

I have traveled to Las Vegas for years, lived there for a time, and never seen a hooker standing on a corner with a price list.

Jim


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> There are great places in Las Vegas to take kids. The Tiger exhibit, The fountain at Bellagio, the Leid Children's Museum, the old Mormon Fort where LV started, there are shows that are appropriate, just not all of them. You may have to tell the kids that It's someplace that some adults go to play adult games. Elaboration isn't necessary. There is hiking, and hanging out by the pool. But there are places young kids just wouldn't understand. Kids today are pretty savvy. They watch TV, and can figure out what's 'for kids', and what isn't.
> 
> I wouldn't take kids there expecting some analog of Disneyland. You and they would be disappointed. But I wouldn't NOT take them to Vegas because they might see something they don't understand.
> 
> ...



In all honesty, if I didn't live here, I wouldn't bring my daughter to Las Vegas.  My vacations are family time, and there are a lot better places to focus on things she would enjoy in addition to her parents.  She goes bananastrawberries over the kids' clubs in Mexico, for example, while mom lays on the beach and plays in the surf and I walk the beach in search of violations of Mexican indecent exposure laws.  You never know when the fine Mexican police will need witnesses to a crime!


----------



## presley (Aug 13, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I'd prefer not to explain to my 6 year-old what a hooker is:rofl:



They will look like most of the people who are there to party. So, I wouldn't worry about that. I think you are right that there are many great things to see in the area. There are many timeshares in Las Vegas that are not on the strip. There are several Worldmarks. I haven't seen those in person, but I know they are not located on the strip.

When my kids were young, I had to go to Vegas because my then 12 year old was competing in a cheerleading competition. We stayed where the competition was (Aladdin, which no longer exists) and I didn't really take my kids out of that resort. We had to be there all day for the competition anyway. Before we got there, I told my kids there would be drunk people everywhere and that I'd tried to keep them away from all that. Sure enough, as soon as we got in the elevator, some drunk lady practically falling over got in their faces, telling them how adorable they were.   At least they were expecting it. Some of the other parents took their kids out to look at the various resorts, but since I also had a younger one with me, I just didn't go out and walk around at all.

EDIT TO ADD: I had 3 adults under 21 with me this time. They all had a conference to attend on the strip. They all said they hate Vegas, but they never had the opportunity to leave the strip.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 13, 2015)

For a trip with kids to Vegas or a trip to see some of the areas out of town, just pick a resort off of the strip.  I liked the Monarch Grand Cancun which is now owned by Diamond.  It had lots of water slides and things for kids, but also is in a good location to head out of town.  The road to the Red Rock Canyon is next to the resort and it was easy to get out of town without too much traffic.  There is a shuttle to the strip (as there is for many resorts) is you want to see the casinos as well.  

However, if the Grand Canyon or the Red rock country is what you want, Vegas isn't a good option.  For that, exchange into Flagstaff or Sedona.  The latter has lots of timeshares and also lots of beautiful red rocks to hike in or just to look at.  The other option might be St George Utah for access to Zion or Bryce.  Vegas has some pretty country around it, but it doesn't compare to the Grand Canyon or Zion.  

Sue


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 13, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> For a trip with kids to Vegas or a trip to see some of the areas out of town, just pick a resort off of the strip.  I liked the Monarch Grand Cancun which is now owned by Diamond.  It had lots of water slides and things for kids, but also is in a good location to head out of town.  The road to the Red Rock Canyon is next to the resort and it was easy to get out of town without too much traffic.  There is a shuttle to the strip (as there is for many resorts) is you want to see the casinos as well.
> 
> However, if the Grand Canyon or the Red rock country is what you want, Vegas isn't a good option.  For that, exchange into Flagstaff or Sedona.  The latter has lots of timeshares and also lots of beautiful red rocks to hike in or just to look at.  The other option might be St George Utah for access to Zion or Bryce.  Vegas has some pretty country around it, but it doesn't compare to the Grand Canyon or Zion.
> 
> Sue



Yes, we really want the Grand Canyon, but since we're flying from FL we need to make the most of the high airfare and see a bunch of stuff while we're out there...at least I think we do lol. I'd be very interested in seeing the Southwest (I've been to Vegas, but never AZ or Utah). We don't really hike as a family as my 6 year-old is the kind that still needs a stroller at Disney for part of the day, but we would love to see scenery. I've never seen the Grand Canyon myself, and I really want my kids to see it.

My husband and I took a great tour of Hoover Dam in April, 2001, but I understand that at lot changed there after 9/11. I'm not sure you can still take that kind of in-depth tour. I'd still like my kids to see it though. 

Red Rock Canyon sounds great too. I just want them to see something other than the East Coast, and I thought that Vegas might be our best bet for staying in a nice timeshare and exploring that area...maybe I should look into Utah though.

I'll look at the Monarch Grand Cancun also. Waterslides are good with my crew


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2015)

Visiting Hoover Dam. (The Dam tour). Go VERY early. The elevators hold a limited number of people and are 1930's vintage- one down, and one up. They give you a timed entry, and when they are gone, they're gone for the day. There is a parking structure at the visitor's center. As you mentioned, access has changed since 9/11.

It's a beautiful, industrial site that shows the pride of workmanship of those who built it, but how much a 6-year-old will get out of it is debatable.

On the other hand, I couldn't hardly get my 6-8 y.o. grandkids out of the Leid Children's Museum (maybe it's changed names now) at closing time. They were captivated- as was their 85+ y.o. great grandfather.

Jim


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Visiting Hoover Dam. (The Dam tour). Go VERY early. The elevators hold a limited number of people and are 1930's vintage- one down, and one up. They give you a timed entry, and when they are gone, they're gone for the day. There is a parking structure at the visitor's center. As you mentioned, access has changed since 9/11.
> 
> It's a beautiful, industrial site that shows the pride of workmanship of those who built it, but how much a 6-year-old will get out of it is debatable.
> 
> ...



Nope, still Lied, pronounced like Leed.

Springs Preserve can be a decent outing, too.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 13, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> So be honest with me...is it a really, really lousy idea to take little kids to Las Vegas? From this thread I'm starting to think so. The one time DH and I went to Vegas was before we had kids, and I admit that I remember thinking that I couldn't believe that anyone would bring kids there lol. Wanting to do things like Hoover Dam and other tourist attractions, we thought Vegas was really centrally located and had great timeshare trade options though...maybe I just need to rethink this and consider Flagstaff or Sedona though I'd prefer not to explain to my 6 year-old what a hooker is:rofl:



Personally we never took our kids to Las Vegas until they were 21. I don't think it is really a suitable place for kids but that is your decision to make. There are many that will disagree with me and many that will agree.

As far as hookers go, I wouldn't worry about that. There are lots of them but they are not obvious. I would worry more about the people on the street handing out the ads for them. The hookers themselves don't hang out on the street but are in the casinos, etc. and are quite discreet.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 13, 2015)

It is no longer called Lied. It is now called  The Discovery Children's Museum, and it is now located in the same area as The Smith Center.

Fern



Ty1on said:


> Nope, still Lied, pronounced like Leed.
> 
> Springs Preserve can be a decent outing, too.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 13, 2015)

Gee, John, if it isn't a suitable place for children, maybe all the families who live here need to relocate.

Just guessing, but I think John means The Strip, and I would have to agree with him there. But there are many other child-friendly and family-friendly places. Try Googling Las Vegas with Kids to find many of them. There are at least several websites with this as a focus.

Fern



John Cummings said:


> Personally we never took our kids to Las Vegas until they were 21. I don't think it is really a suitable place for kids but that is your decision to make. There are many that will disagree with me and many that will agree..


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> It is no longer called Lied. It is now called  The Discovery Children's Museum, and it is now located in the same area as The Smith Center.
> 
> Fern



I've heard it called the Lied Discovery Children's Museum.  When did this happen?

What's next?  Lied Animal Shelter becomes PitBulls-R-Us?


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 13, 2015)

When it moved to the new building, I think. 

Fern



Ty1on said:


> I've heard it called the Lied Discovery Children's Museum.  When did this happen?
> 
> What's next?  Lied Animal Shelter becomes PitBulls-R-Us?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> When it moved to the new building, I think.
> 
> Fern



Wow, like 2 years ago, even

http://www.unlvrebelyell.com/2013/03/11/discovery-childrens-museum-opens/


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey, don't get snarky. You  were insistent that it was still Lied. All I did was post the correct info. Now you can't seem to let it go. Let's quit. It's more than done at this point, and so am I. :zzz:

Fern



Ty1on said:


> Wow, like 2 years ago, even
> 
> http://www.unlvrebelyell.com/2013/03/11/discovery-childrens-museum-opens/


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 14, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> Hey, don't get snarky. You  were insistent that it was still Lied. All I did was post the correct info. Now you can't seem to let it go. Let's quit. It's more than done at this point, and so am I. :zzz:
> 
> Fern



???  I'm expressing surprise that I didn't hear about this.

( I realize that the problem with my being snarky by nature makes others interpret everything I say as snark)


----------



## taterhed (Aug 14, 2015)

You know, at the risk of getting myself in trouble....

 I've been to the 'downtown' areas of many major metro areas over the last 10 years with my kids (teens, now adults). Having said that:  if you don't want your kids to see examples of prostitutes, drunks, indigents using the streets as a latrine, drugs, nakedness and inappropriate behavior..... then you should definitely avoid Atlanta, Miami, D.C., Baltimore, Philly, Boston, New York (surprisingly, not the worst), Houston, San Fran, Key West (that end of town), New Orleans... You get my drift?

 I admit, Vegas is a bit more 'in your face' with it (it's all those bright lights!) but I find it no more objectionable than any other major city (downtown).  As to the individual resorts....well, I can't comment on that.  I will say that Vegas was never on my 'hit list' for grade-school children visits, but not for that reason.

 Let's face it though:  if you don't have family-safe blockers on ALL your internet devices (and your kids friends etc..), your kids have been exposed to the world.  If they watch PG-13 movies....ditto.  I remember  the surprise on a friend's mom's face when I told her what nice activities were buried in the Grand Theft Auto game.  Priceless.
 'What do you mean you didn't understand "M for Mature" ??'  Yes, I agree your son is mature for his age.....  

 I've always been of the opinion that it's better to explain right from wrong to your kids--and why you feel that way--than to _attempt_ to hide the reality of the world while you're with them, and ignore it when you're not around (internet, movies, games, TV etc...).  

 I'm not chiding anyone...I understand parents' concerns.  JMHO


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 14, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> Gee, John, if it isn't a suitable place for children, maybe all the families who live here need to relocate.
> 
> Just guessing, but I think John means The Strip, and I would have to agree with him there. But there are many other child-friendly and family-friendly places. Try Googling Las Vegas with Kids to find many of them. There are at least several websites with this as a focus.
> 
> Fern



Fern, of course I don't mean for the folks living there. I mean on the strip.


----------

